# hard hat class for use with arc flash face sheild



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

So I have been trying to do my best to follow NFPA 70E in terms of PPE, and am working on figuring out what I need to have the plant buy me for arc flash face shields. I don't do any actual live work, just voltage and current tests on up to 480V. I have a question regarding the class of hard hat required, is a class G sufficient for low voltage work (less than 600V) or is a class E required regardless. Trying to determine if I can just get a face shield and attachment to mount to my regular hard hat that I use with my welding helmet/regular face shield. Or if I should just get a package deal with cap and shield.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

All the arc flash face shields I have seen clip on using the ear muff slots on the sides. It’s not like the metal spring that the welding shields use so you will find you just need to keep the hard hat with it. Most say E2.

Second what you need for face shields depends on the incident energy. 480 V equipment is the worst. Most plants use a two level system with one set of PPE for up to around 8-12 cal/cm2 and another set for up to 40 cal/cm2. Up to 12 cal you can use single layer PPE, basically standard work clothes treated for FR. On your head you wear a light weight balaclava and a face shield with a standard hard hat. Above that point the PPE is insulated (winter) overalls and jacket or coveralls plus a full hood. Most people just leave the hard hat in the hood since again it’s not easy to detach.

The kits are cheaper if you don’t already have the clothing separately. But if you need FR clothing anyways for other reasons or you already do energized work all day every day it’s easier to just switch to arc rated uniforms and get the hood or face shield separately.


----------

